# Invasion of the blood-sucking hell monster



## PBM3000 (Oct 4, 2019)

...or just a harmless common millipede. Bout 2" (5cm) long.

?


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

I am counting two legs per segment so this says its a millipede.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

PBM3000 said:


> ...or just a harmless common millipede. Bout 2" (5cm) long.
> 
> 
> 
> ?


That's a sweet millipede ! (It's a millipede lol)

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## PBM3000 (Oct 4, 2019)

Harmless? Okay to keep in the enclosure?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

They'll eat vegetation (plants) , so most people would remove them from their vivariums

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## PBM3000 (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks. I’ve removed him, But not sure how to ‘dispose’ of him.


----------



## dreammaster (Jan 25, 2013)

That looks a lot like _Tachypodoiulus niger_, a native species. Somehow he got in your viv. It is actually a detritivore that feeds on decaying matter. In your pic it is munching on green algae and probably organic matter on the leaf of the bromeliad. Just take him to the garden.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm not sure of the ethics of this, but I have something like this in one of my vivs and remove them on a cotton swab and then dip it in table salt until dead, then in the trash.

Do not purposefully release anything from your vivs to the outside.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Socratic Monologue said:


> I'm not sure of the ethics of this, but I have something like this in one of my vivs and remove them on a cotton swab and then dip it in table salt until dead, then in the trash.
> 
> Do not purposefully release anything from your vivs to the outside.


Oops, got this confused with another thread that was talking about 'nematodes'; the salt trick probably won't work. I'd squish it and put it in the trash.

The same point about not releasing into the wild holds with millipedes.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Yes, definitely don't put it outside. Even if it's native, it could have picked up microbes in your tank that aren't friendly to the locals.

If it were me, I'd be setting up a dedicated bug tank just for it. It's an attractive millipede.


----------



## Schledog (Apr 28, 2020)

I would personally just keep it in there. Millipedes don't really eat live plants in my experience and instead just eat dead stuff like isopods and springtails. It can also add some more interest. The more diverse of a viv the more interesting it is (to me at least.) Millipedes like cucumber so if you want to keep it severely you can use that as an occasional treat. A shoebox full of ABG should work for regular food for it. But yeah it won't harm the live plants or animals. Also don't let it go.


----------

